#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  про пустоту и сс

## Цэсом

Цитата из понятно откуда:
"Здесь, Шарипутра, форма - пустота, а пустота - форма. Пустота неотлична от формы, форма неотлична от пустоты; что форма - то пустота, что пустота - то форма."
Так если пустота не отлична от формы, тогда почему мы все не аьйи? 
Вариант ответа: потому что фраза произносится не бог весть кем, а бодхисаттвой-махасаттвой. Он-то ее постигает, но для простых смертных передает ее через относительную истину в виде данного текста. Какие варианты?

----------


## Алик

Мы в лодке названной "Сейчас" несемся сквозь пространство.
Проносятся мимо то боль, то блаженство, то горе, то радость,
Города, страны, люди,
Дни и ночи, жизни и смерти...
Куда мы плывем?
Ворона смотрит на меня внимательно:
Все понимает - она в той же лодке сейчас.
Мьонг Гонг Суним
http://zendao.ru/RU/Some_poetry

----------

Эделизи (19.11.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Так если пустота не отлична от формы, тогда почему мы все не аьйи?


Потому что нет понимания ни формы, ни пустоты.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Архив полистайте. Это уже все молото перемолото десятки раз.

----------


## Цэсом

ну будьте уж любезны ради меня ответте. Вам же не сложно, правда?

----------


## Амир

> Цитата из понятно откуда:
> "Здесь, Шарипутра, форма - пустота, а пустота - форма. Пустота неотлична от формы, форма неотлична от пустоты; что форма - то пустота, что пустота - то форма."
> Так если пустота не отлична от формы, тогда почему мы все не аьйи? 
> Вариант ответа: потому что фраза произносится не бог весть кем, а бодхисаттвой-махасаттвой. Он-то ее постигает, но для простых смертных передает ее через относительную истину в виде данного текста. Какие варианты?


Так и есть, в сутре показана не двойственность Праджняпарамиты с любыми проявлениями и пустотой.

----------


## Дубинин

> ... тогда почему мы все не аьйи? 
> Вариант ответа: потому что фраза произносится не бог весть кем, а бодхисаттвой-махасаттвой. Он-то ее постигает, но для простых смертных передает ее через относительную истину в виде данного текста. Какие варианты?


Не здоровая фантазия, предлагает множество вариантов: кто такие аьйи, и почему мы- не они. (или я отстал от жизни, и все знают старика Аьйю?)
(а про форму- пустоту? так там чиста техника описана- как феномены юзать- дабы парамиту Праджни обрести)

----------

Shus (18.11.2015), Влад К (18.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (18.11.2015)

----------


## Влад К

Арьи*

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Он-то ее постигает, но для простых смертных передает ее через относительную истину в виде данного текста


Праджня-парамита сутры предназначены для Арьев 




> Так если пустота не отлична от формы, тогда почему мы все не аьйи?


По причине невИдения.




> Какие варианты?


Слушание, размышление, созерцание.

...................................................................................

имхо: все формы(звуки, запахи и т.п) - пусты, то есть лишены самобытия\самосуществования.
но и вне форм(звуков, запахов и т.п) - нет никакой пустоты.

*имхо*: пустота праджня-парамиты подводит к пространственному аспекту Природы Будды/Природы Ума.

....................................................................................

(п.с. что значит : сс , в названии темы ? )

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Вариант ответа: потому что фраза произносится не бог весть кем, а бодхисаттвой-махасаттвой. Он-то ее постигает, но для простых смертных передает ее через относительную истину в виде данного текста. Какие варианты?


Чет мне кажется перемудрил...

----------


## Эделизи

> Цитата из понятно откуда:
> "Здесь, Шарипутра, форма - пустота, а пустота - форма. Пустота неотлична от формы, форма неотлична от пустоты; что форма - то пустота, что пустота - то форма."
> Так если пустота не отлична от формы, тогда почему мы все не аьйи?


Мы не только Арьи. Мы уже Будды. Надо просто это увидеть. В вашей традиции - с помощью практик махамудры.

----------


## Цэсом

> Праджня-парамита сутры предназначены для Арьев 
> (п.с. что значит : сс , в названии темы ? )


я имел в виду Сутра Сердца

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> я имел в виду Сутра Сердца


Праджняпарамита хридая сутра

Причём она относится к коротким праджня-парамита сутрам, которые предназначались для АрьяБодхисаттв Восьмого Бхуми и более высоких.

Средние  праджня-парамита сутры, такие как Восьмитысячная Праджняпарамита-сутра, предназначены для АрьяБодхисаттв Средних Бхуми
Пространные, такие как Стотысячная Праджняпарамита-сутра, предназначены для Арьев.

Для тех, кто ещё не достиг Этапа Пути Видения, Бодхисаттва Майтрея изложил Праджня-парамиту в поучениях записанных Асангой в тексте Абхисамаяаламкара.
По  тексту Асанги и по основным его комментариям, Праджня-парамиту, изучают будущие Геше Гелуг.

----------

Цэсом (21.11.2015)

----------


## Цэсом

> Не здоровая фантазия, предлагает множество вариантов: кто такие аьйи, и почему мы- не они. (или я отстал от жизни, и все знают старика Аьйю?)


Ну почему вы , буддист , позволяете себе такие злые и нетолерантные комментарии?  "Нездоровая фантазия" ! Ну ошибся я в одной букве, имея в виду Арьев - познающих пустоту.

----------

Aion (21.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (21.11.2015)

----------

